# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1949 Wolfwagon semi truck - photo

## Altair

1949 Wolfwagon semi truck.




Previously:

1971 Hendrickson Paymaster semi truck - photo
Jet-propelled semi truck - GIF
Hot rod semi - photo and video
Folding semi-trailer - GIF
Kenworth semi truck rat rod - photo

----------

clydeman (Aug 17, 2022),

mr mikey (Aug 17, 2022)

----------

